# Fish Oil Tips & Suggestions



## proudpeyotemama

First off, I'd like to say I hope I'm posting this in the right section of the forum!! I just sat here debating which board it would fit best on, haha. 

I picked up two bottles of Fish Oil 1000 mg capsules today from the store. I have heard so many good things about the benefits of fish oil and I definitely want to get Ote on it A.S.A.P. I looked up what "proper" dosage would be, and the article I read said about 100 mg per day for a 5 lb. dog. Ote is about 2.5 lbs. so that would put her at LESS than 100 mg. How do I dose that out of the 1000 mg capsule? Would giving her one 1000 mg capsule a week be okay? How much do you all give your Chi's daily/per week? I've heard from many sources that there isn't really a known "proper dose." What is your opinion on this?

Second question - my grandma takes fish oil capsules daily and has had problems with her blood being very thin as a result. Will Ote have the same effects? She is getting spayed on June 13th - should I wait to put her on the fish oil until AFTER the surgery? 

Thanks!!!


----------



## Lindsayj

I'm a nurse, so I only know about fish oil from a people stand point not about dogs. It can thin the blood, but it's really not much of an issue unless someone is already on blood thinners like Coumadin or Heparin. So, normally it shouldn't be anything to worry about, but since Ote is about to have surgery it might have a small effect. If it makes you nervous then just wait until after she gets spayed. Another month of not having fish oil probably wouldn't make a big difference.


----------



## jesuschick

Wow! She is super small. I thought that she was Eden's size. 

I use Iceland Pacific sardine and anchovy oil. It comes in an aluminum bottle with a pump. They each get less than a pump every few days.

I was giving them human capsule contents until I read how bad the fish oil capsules from Walgreens were.


----------



## Brodysmom

Fish oil labeling is confusing. Most of them say 1000mg or 1200mg. But is that one capsule or two? You have to read the label carefully. It will also tell how much EPA and DHA is in a capsule. *These are the critical numbers to determine dosage.
*
From: Fish Oils (EPA & DHA) | Westside Family Pet Clinic

Use of Fish Oils as a Therapeutic/Preventative Supplement

Highlights

1) Give 20mg/lb of EPA every day to help treat & prevent arthritis, skin, bladder, heart and even urinary problems.

2) Convenient dosing using foods and some new high potency capsules (for large dogs) are the latest breakthroughs! see table below.

3) Consumerlab.com can give more background info for people and evaluates pet products to.

Correct dosing & reading labels are critical steps for this supplement!

• Decreases inflammation throughout the body if dosed at 20mg/lb EPA & 12mg/lb DHA per day (dogs & cats)

• Helpful for arthritis, skin conditions, cognitive, heart & kidney disease.

• Wide concentration range between products and dose on label rarely enough to prevent inflammation.

Background Fish oils have better evidence in human and pet literature than practically all other supplements combined. The challenges are in finding the correct dose and the best way to deliver it in a convenient and cost effective way.

Benefits: High doses (20 mg/lb) are used to treat and may prevent skin conditions, heart problems, kidney disease, osteoarthritis, cancer, “inflammation associated with daily activity” and improved cognitive function.

Active Ingredients: Eicosapentanoic Acid (EPA) & Docosahexanoic Acid (DHA) or fish oils [Also referred to as Omega 3’s, polyunsaturated fatty acids (PUFA’s) and Free Fatty Acids (FFA’s)]

Dosage: *Supplement at 20 mg /lb EPA & 12mg/lb DHA per day*. 

Concentration varies widely among products but typical fish oil capsules contain 1000mg of oil of which 180 mg is EPA and 120 mg is DHA. (So a 60lb dog requires 7 capsules per day) 

*A 5 pound dog would require ONE TYPICAL 1000MG FISH OIL CAPSULE EVERY OTHER DAY. A typical dosage on the label is TWO fish oil capsules and some require THREE a day as a serving size. 
*

Read labels closely for mg of EPA per capsule, serving size etc. Label doses usually require doubling or tripling to reach the 20mg/lb per day.

Natural sources: Sardines, anchovies, deep ocean fish (must know amount)

Drug interactions: None

Side effects: Diarrhea at higher doses (increase slowly to prevent)


----------



## Audreybabypup

I have 2 chis, one 4 pound 5 ounces in weight and one is 6 pounds. They each get 1 soft gel of salmon oil every 2-3 days and each soft gel is 1000mg. You can reduce the amount given by taking scissors and gently snipping of the very end of the gel cap. You can then pour it directly across the dog's food.


----------



## Brodysmom

Here's a typical fish oil you might see for people.

Nature Made Fish Oil 1000 mg

The serving size? 3 soft gels!










So if your target for a typical 5 pound dog is 100mg of EPA per day, that would equal 250mg of EPA which means you could easily give one capsule every other day for a therapeutic dose.


----------



## proudpeyotemama

jesuschick said:


> Wow! She is super small. I thought that she was Eden's size.
> 
> I use Iceland Pacific sardine and anchovy oil. It comes in an aluminum bottle with a pump. They each get less than a pump every few days.
> 
> I was giving them human capsule contents until I read how bad the fish oil capsules from Walgreens were.


Oh no!! Could you tell me an "overview" of what you read? I'd love to hear. Mine are Sundown Naturals brand and I think that Walgreen's carries that brand as well. So I'd definitely be interested in hearing what you read!! Thanks 

By the way, your signature photo is ADORABLE!!



Brodysmom said:


> Fish oil labeling is confusing. Most of them say 1000mg or 1200mg. But is that one capsule or two? You have to read the label carefully. It will also tell how much EPA and DHA is in a capsule. *These are the critical numbers to determine dosage.
> *
> From: Fish Oils (EPA & DHA) | Westside Family Pet Clinic
> 
> Use of Fish Oils as a Therapeutic/Preventative Supplement
> 
> Highlights
> 
> 1) Give 20mg/lb of EPA every day to help treat & prevent arthritis, skin, bladder, heart and even urinary problems.
> 
> 2) Convenient dosing using foods and some new high potency capsules (for large dogs) are the latest breakthroughs! see table below.
> 
> 3) Consumerlab.com can give more background info for people and evaluates pet products to.
> 
> Correct dosing & reading labels are critical steps for this supplement!
> 
> • Decreases inflammation throughout the body if dosed at 20mg/lb EPA & 12mg/lb DHA per day (dogs & cats)
> 
> • Helpful for arthritis, skin conditions, cognitive, heart & kidney disease.
> 
> • Wide concentration range between products and dose on label rarely enough to prevent inflammation.
> 
> Background Fish oils have better evidence in human and pet literature than practically all other supplements combined. The challenges are in finding the correct dose and the best way to deliver it in a convenient and cost effective way.
> 
> Benefits: High doses (20 mg/lb) are used to treat and may prevent skin conditions, heart problems, kidney disease, osteoarthritis, cancer, “inflammation associated with daily activity” and improved cognitive function.
> 
> Active Ingredients: Eicosapentanoic Acid (EPA) & Docosahexanoic Acid (DHA) or fish oils [Also referred to as Omega 3’s, polyunsaturated fatty acids (PUFA’s) and Free Fatty Acids (FFA’s)]
> 
> Dosage: *Supplement at 20 mg /lb EPA & 12mg/lb DHA per day*.
> 
> Concentration varies widely among products but typical fish oil capsules contain 1000mg of oil of which 180 mg is EPA and 120 mg is DHA. (So a 60lb dog requires 7 capsules per day)
> 
> *A 5 pound dog would require ONE TYPICAL 1000MG FISH OIL CAPSULE EVERY OTHER DAY. A typical dosage on the label is TWO fish oil capsules and some require THREE a day as a serving size.
> *
> 
> Read labels closely for mg of EPA per capsule, serving size etc. Label doses usually require doubling or tripling to reach the 20mg/lb per day.
> 
> Natural sources: Sardines, anchovies, deep ocean fish (must know amount)
> 
> Drug interactions: None
> 
> Side effects: Diarrhea at higher doses (increase slowly to prevent)


I'm reading over the label now. These are Sundown Naturals brand and the serving size per day is 1 capsule. So for Ote, that would mean 1/2 a capsule every other day? The label says "provides 300 mg of Total Omega-3 Fatty Acids comprising of EPA, DHA and Other Fatty Acids" but does not give an amount on the "supplement facts" label. I am going to google this and see if I can find more information on this particular brand. I gave Ote a squirt of the fish oil in her bowl tonight, not even half a capsule - just to see if she would lick it up or if I would have to mix it with anything. I think I'm going to wait until after her surgery to start her on the fish oil, better to be safe than sorry I suppose. This will give me more time to research too! Thank you for your very informative and helpful response


----------



## jesuschick

I was borrowing from what I bought for hubby for the girls. I got them always buy one get one free at Walgreens. This one:
Nature's Bounty Odorless Fish Oil 1000 mg Dietary Supplement Softgels | Walgreens

Then I read articles like this one:
Fish Oil | Omega 3 | Best Supplements - Consumer Reports

I switched the girls to Iceland Pure and switched hubby to:
Amazon.com: Carlson Labs Super Omega 3 Fish Oil (100+30 softgels): Health & Personal Care

I researched like a crazed person (typical for me, I am a born researcher) and learned the quality of fish oils and this brand consistently rose to the top in terms of purity, quality and levels of EPA and DHA.


----------



## 20887

I give 1 tablet 3X per week, and my dogs are 6 and 8 lbs. I think the tablets are 1000 mg.


----------



## Brodysmom

jesuschick said:


> I switched the girls to Iceland Pure and switched hubby to:
> Amazon.com: Carlson Labs Super Omega 3 Fish Oil (100+30 softgels): Health & Personal Care
> 
> I researched like a crazed person (typical for me, I am a born researcher) and learned the quality of fish oils and this brand consistently rose to the top in terms of purity, quality and levels of EPA and DHA.


Karen, does the Carlson product have mixed tocopherols (vitamin E) as a preservative?


----------



## Mel's chi's

Brodysmom said:


> Karen, does the Carlson product have mixed tocopherols (vitamin E) as a preservative?


Yes it does


----------



## Brodysmom

Mel's chi's said:


> Yes it does


Thanks Mel. Some dogs have a problem with that, as it is derived from soy. Some dogs handle soy fine with no problems at all. 

Just read labels and be aware that if you are feeding fish oil with tocopherols, you are feeding a soy product. For some dogs very sensitive to soy, this could be a problem.


----------



## proudpeyotemama

I was reading in some articles while doing research that dogs can develop Vitamin E deficiencies if given fish oil for long amounts of time without a Vitamin E supplement. What do you think about this? I'm wary to start giving that as a supplement because I don't want Ote to have trouble with it.


----------



## Brodysmom

proudpeyotemama said:


> I was reading in some articles while doing research that dogs can develop Vitamin E deficiencies if given fish oil for long amounts of time without a Vitamin E supplement. What do you think about this? I'm wary to start giving that as a supplement because I don't want Ote to have trouble with it.


Do you have the article handy? I'd be interested in reading it.

I couldn't find any information on that when I was researching vitamin E and fish oil. The only studies I could find were human ones. The human studies indicate that fish oil is absorbed better when given with vitamin E. I'm not sure if that is true with dogs?


----------



## jesuschick

The Carlson hubby takes shows Vitamin E (d-Alpha Tocopherol) 
Buy Carlson Super Omega-3 Gems Fish Oil 1000 mg, softgels & More | drugstore.com

The Iceland Pure that the girls get (3rd one down on the attached page) shows:
Products
The Holistic Vet was happy with this one but asked me to store it in the refrigerator.


----------



## Brodysmom

Karen, I think iceland pure is top notch! I personally don't have a problem with soy, but I mentioned it because some dogs are sensitive. Many people don't know that tocopherols are actually vitamin E and that its derived from soy. Many fish oils (for people and pets) contain it.


----------



## Huly

Do they make fish oil in powder or small pill form? My two knuckleheads refuse to eat anything fishy including real fish, and oils etc. I need a way to hide it in their food.


----------



## Mel's chi's

jesuschick said:


> The Carlson hubby takes shows Vitamin E (d-Alpha Tocopherol)
> Buy Carlson Super Omega-3 Gems Fish Oil 1000 mg, softgels & More | drugstore.com
> 
> The Iceland Pure that the girls get (3rd one down on the attached page) shows:
> Products
> The Holistic Vet was happy with this one but asked me to store it in the refrigerator.


Have you tried the Grizzly Salmon oil? That's what I am currently using. Maybe the Iceland Pure product is, ummm, more pure ( no pun intended)?


----------



## rms3402

I've been giving Roxy Spring Valley Omega 3 Fish Oil. Ingredients are: Fish Oil Concentrate, Gelatin Glycerin, Purified Water and Antural Mixed Tocopherols. Contains: Fish (Anchovy, Sardine); Soy.

Should I switch to something like Icelands? Or is this kind ok?


----------



## joeandruth

Huly said:


> Do they make fish oil in powder or small pill form? My two knuckleheads refuse to eat anything fishy including real fish, and oils etc. I need a way to hide it in their food.


..........

Interesting. Our 13 lb. Chi mix loves the flavor of the fish oil. We cut the tip off the 1200 mg capsule and squirt it over the food: Nutro Small Breed Adult Dog. He will lick the bowl to get the residual fish oil. I announce to him that he is getting 'doggy food with fish sauce." Two months ago I never would have guessed that I would be talking baby talk to an animal, but owning a lovable dog changes you rather quickly.


----------

